# Lower Abdominal/Uterine Constant Pain - 39 weeks



## wendimarie97 (Oct 6, 2006)

The first time this happened was on Saturday night. I was having contractions 3-5 minutes apart for 4 or 5 hours. I went to bed and tried to sleep. I couldn't sleep and after about an hour when the baby was moving my lower abdomen/uterus started having very intense pain - just on the lower part below my belly button, more to the front than sides. I tried to get out of bed and it was excruciating. Tried to move, change positions, drink some water and it was not getting any better. Once I thought I was able to actually get some words out I called my midwife. She thought it sounded like a charlie horse like cramp of my uterus. The pain is constant not coming and going. She suggested to take some calcium and try a warm bath or shower. The shower did the trick and the pain went away along with the contractions. This all lasted around 45 minutes.

Well today I was napping with my kids and the same thing happened. I haven't been having any regular contractions at all today and that seems to be the only difference.

I am 39w2d today and this is my 3rd full term baby. I did have an emergency c-section with my 1st and successful HBAC with my 2nd.

Has anyone experienced anything like this late in pregnancy?


----------



## xixstar (Aug 15, 2007)

I occasionally get very sharp and piercing pain in one spot in my lower abdomen, usually after being fairly active or moving a lot. I had it constant for a couple days after doing too much on the wii fit too .. but I'm thinking mine sounds a little different than what you're describing. Though with that pain, I haven't found anything that helps it go away other than being really still and trying to stay comfortable.

I hope you get some relief or figure out what's going on!


----------

